# Headed to New Mexico



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm leaving Saturday morning for New Mexico. I'll be hunting cow elk with my 75 year old brother. Have high hopes for a great trip and hopefully some success with the elk. I'll be using a custom 30-06 that my brother built and gave to me back around 1999. It's a great shooter, although a bit heavy for carting around the hills. I don't expect we will be doing long haul hiking anyway though, so it will work just fine. I'll update you guys as the hunt goes along. 

Sako barrel. Mauser action. He bought the stock partially finished then did the final fitting and checkering. Glass bedded. The engraving was done at Pederson's gun shop in Ludington. 

View attachment 359763


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I did 2 hunts in New Mexico late, near Eagle Nest. It was cold at times, -30 a couple mornings. Usually warmed up into the 30’s each day, or even 40. Good hunting.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Best of luck. Can't wait to hear how it turns out.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

7mmsendero said:


> I did 2 hunts in New Mexico late, near Eagle Nest. It was cold at times, -30 a couple mornings. Usually warmed up into the 30’s each day, or even 40. Good hunting.


 I bow hunted near Eagles Nest once. Very near the golf course. That was back in my longbow days. I never got a shot off but came very close a couple of times. 

They have had some tough weather lately, but it's shaping up nicely according to forecast. Lows in 20's and highs near 50. But we are higher up that the actual nearest town of Raton, so I'm sure it will be a bit colder. 

Bought groceries last night and have those loaded in the truck. Packing my gear tonight.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

That there is one beautiful rifle! You better take dang good care of it when you are climbing up and down the mountains. I for one don't want to see a chip taken out of that at all. Too beautiful of a gun!! Dang!!
Enjoy your trip and have a good time out there. I am a little jealous of a fun late season hunt like that. Enjoy the experience and please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Arrived yesterday afternoon. Drove around a bit this morning, didn’t see much. I did come up on three cows. Tried to cut them off but they didn’t follow the script. Did see a couple of nice Muleys tho. 

View off front deck.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Coming into the ranch.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Horseshoe said:


> View attachment 361543


Lucky Fella!! Did he give you the middle toe?
Looks like your didn't get shorted on scenic views at all!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Good luck out there, and yes that's one fine rifle!


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Best of luck! How long of a drive was that?


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

1200 miles. Took about 18 hours.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

That's a fine rifle. I hope you gentlemen have as fine a hunt.

Send along as many pics as you like.


----------



## SMLC (Nov 9, 2018)

Keep those pics coming, good luck, love the custom Mauser


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Close again, but they wouldn’t stand still quite long enough. Saw around 50 head this morning.


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

That is a beautiful rifle. Good luck, I hope you both do well. Be careful and have a safe trip.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Last night we had 10 within about 600 yards. Couldn’t really make an effective move on em, so they just walked. There are probably 500 head hanging on the ranch next door. Hoping a chunk of them make their way over here. Found some turkeys


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Nothing close this morning. Maybe tonight will be better.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Had my brother drawing down on one last night. Would have been a 450 yarder, but we were going to take it. His feet kept slippping out from under him when he got into position. They had enough and moved off in the brush. Saw another group of five but couldn’t get on em. Still enjoying the beautiful country! 








View attachment 362449


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

We had a small blizzard roll in yesterday. Didn’t get much of a hunt in, so it looks like we will be going home without an elk in the truck. Still was a great adventure I got to share with my brother. Now we just have to dig our way out of here.


----------

